# Medwakh - anyone have any info



## M123 (Aug 14, 2009)

Hello,

Recently I've started to get into the local habit of smoking a medwakh

(a pipe that resembles a marijuana pipe but for smoking a tobacco mixture known as dokha for a headrush/nicotine buzz)

Very common amongst locals.

I don't do it often, but it's certainly got me off the cigarettes (2 wrongs don't make a right, but I'm smoking less).

I went to a place called Bin Khumairy off Dhiyafa where the friendly staff sorted me out with an appropriate strength mix.

Are there any other specialist places where I can buy this??


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

I think you can get the accoutrements from the specialist shisha shops. There are a few on the beach road and one on Al Mina Road, just down from the Capit0l Hotel with helpful chaps.

-


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Elphaba said:


> I think you can get the *accoutrements *from the specialist shisha shops.
> -


I love that word.


----------



## M123 (Aug 14, 2009)

Cheers. I have been to a few of them but would like to go to one renowned for their quality.

E.g. Not every shisha cafe does great shisha although there are plenty of places that do it.

Bin Khumairy is known for their dokha, but it's the only one I am aware of that is 'known' for it. If anyone knows of any other brands that are used by the locals it would be handy.

Thanks again.


----------



## Ossy (Feb 14, 2010)

Ah Midwakh... 

You can go to Rabsha in Satwa, it's near the bus station. Ask for directions there, everyone knows Rabsha.

My personal favourite is Yousef Ridha (sp?), it's located in the area behind Abu Hail Centre, again just ask for direction, everyone knows the place.

IMO the best 3 places are Rabsha, Bin Khumairi and Yousef Ridha. Here's a tip when you go to any of those places for the best dokha... go up to the guy and say this "I want someting good for this (point at throat) and bad for this (point at head)" They will give you some smooooooth stuff that hits you right in the spot.


----------



## ipshi (Jul 23, 2010)

Ossy said:


> Ah Midwakh...
> 
> go up to the guy and say this "I want someting good for this (point at throat) and bad for this (point at head)" They will give you some smooooooth stuff that hits you right in the spot.


I want... no NEED... something like that myself but i cannot handle smoking...


----------



## M123 (Aug 14, 2009)

Ossy said:


> Ah Midwakh...
> 
> You can go to Rabsha in Satwa, it's near the bus station. Ask for directions there, everyone knows Rabsha.
> 
> ...


Hmm this sounds interesting. The guys at Bin Khumairy gave me a good deal but the headrush wasn't as great.

The 'number 1' mix at the 'smokers centre' in the mall gave the best buzz, but it is like inhaling a fireball.

I like the stronger stuff as I'd smoke it less

Thanks for the tips!!


----------



## Shekamu (Aug 25, 2010)

You guys sounds like drug addicts. Technically are.


----------



## Midos (Jun 25, 2010)

Shekamu said:


> You guys sounds like drug addicts. Technically are.


Can't agree more


----------



## M123 (Aug 14, 2009)

Ossy said:


> Ah Midwakh...
> 
> You can go to Rabsha in Satwa, it's near the bus station. Ask for directions there, everyone knows Rabsha.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the Yousef Ridha tip. very friendly staff (gave me a free bottled drink and some filters) and high quality product.


----------



## Dracula19148914 (Sep 19, 2010)

any idea if there is any shop near Al nahda 2 or maybe the nearest location from al nahda 2 will help..=D


----------



## M123 (Aug 14, 2009)

Dracula19148914 said:


> any idea if there is any shop near Al nahda 2 or maybe the nearest location from al nahda 2 will help..=D



Well here's the directions to Yusuf Ridha.

Going from Dubai to Sharjah, on Ittehad Road, just before Al Mullah Plaza, turn left towards Mamzar at the traffic lights.

Once you turn left, you take the first available U-Turn, then take a right and follow the road straight down.

You will see the road curve slightly to the left and you will go past 'Golden Billiards'. Yusuf Ridha smoking should be visible on the other side of the road past the centre empty bit.


Also if you want to get to Bin Khumairy

Head towards Dhiyafa Road, and when you go past Mallah (budget crappy leb restaurant) on your right, take the next main right turn, and then on that road, take the next U-Turn. (prior to the U-Turn you'll see Bin Khumairy on the other side of the road).



Hope this helps.


----------



## Dracula19148914 (Sep 19, 2010)

Thnxxxxx man thanks a lot.


----------



## Dracula19148914 (Sep 19, 2010)

M123 said:


> Well here's the directions to Yusuf Ridha.
> 
> Going from Dubai to Sharjah, on Ittehad Road, just before Al Mullah Plaza, turn left towards Mamzar at the traffic lights.
> 
> ...


that helped alot but mate m a little confused cuz i read the yousef rida is behind the abuhail centre but can u just tell me what i tell the taxi driver..


----------

